# Help with Huion pressure?



## AltitoneST1987 (Dec 13, 2020)

Hi! I use a Huion 420 OSU tablet for drawing. I'm having problems with pressure sensitivity. Sometimes, when I make a mark, the first part of the stroke will be full size, but the rest of the line will be whatever pressure I'm putting on. I'm not sure how exactly to word this in the search bar, so if any artists who know how to fix this problem can help, that would be wonderful. I use FireAlpaca for my art, if that has anything to do with it. I've also included a picture of what happens.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LittleCyberBeing (Dec 28, 2020)

*Possible Fix*

Hey there!

Here are some reasons why pressure is not working correctly for you.

1. Pressure sensitivity is not calibrated - check Huion settings if they are working and set up. You can also check on your computer settings if it is working properly.
2. FireAlpaca could have issues recognizing your tablet. Check the software settings for sensitivity.
3. Try another software and see it works 

Kind regards,
@LittleCyberBeing


----------

